# NovoRapid & Levemir Insulin?



## weymouthgirl

Hello all
Just registered.
Have been Type 1 diabetic since 1996. In January this year I began the basal bolus insulin regimen using NovoRapid & Levemir insulin. However, I have recently come off of it & gone back to NovoMix 30 Penfil because I gained a lot of weight on the NovoRapid & Levemir even though I have been on the Slimming World Diet for ages. I have always lost weight successfully with Slimming World prior to changing the insulin. My diabetes nurse/specialist is reluctant to tell me if this insulin is known for this. I just wondered if anyone else has experienced the same problem with it? From info I can gather it seems the health trusts are eager to convert diabetics to the basal bolus regimen. Thank you for reading & for any information.


----------



## Robster65

Hi weymouthgirl. Welcome 

Basal/bolus or MDI is generally reckoned to be preferable due to its flexibility and ability to carb count, matching what you inject to what you eat rather than the other way round.

Were you eating pretty much the same on basal/bolus as you were previously and were your BGs showing good control ?

Have you had a recent HbA1c ?

Rob


----------



## Northerner

Hi Weymouthgirl, welcome to the forum  Basal/bolus is generally thought to be better as it offers greater flexibility than mixed insulins because you can easily (!) alter the doses of bolus insulin according to what you wish to eat, plus you are not tied to 'feeding the insulin' at certain times and can skip meals if desired. 

All insulin has the potential to cause weight gain as it is, essentially, a type of growth hormone. The trick is to try and limit the insulin to only what is needed so you don't end up dropping low and needing to treat hypos. I don't think there is any difference in any of the insulins in this respect, so one won't cause weight gain and another will (never heard of that happening!). Maybe the additional flexibility of Basal/bolus has led you to increase your food intake? How does your total daily dose of NR/levemir compare to your previous total daily dose of the mixed? 

I think it might be worth persisting with the basal/bolus and seeing if there are other reasons why you are gaining weight. Starting a food diary would be a good way of spotting any eating patterns that might be different to when you were on the previous regime. What are your blood sugar levels like? Have you been taught to carb count or are you on fixed doses? Are you very active? Exercise helps to use the insulin more efficiently, so less is required.


----------



## trophywench

I've heard rumours that Lantus causes weight gain, it didn't for me.  1998 to 2007.  I then changed to Levemir which I used up until May this year, and still no weight gain.

Novorapid I've been taking since 1998 (I think) and still am - no weight gain unless I eat too much!  LOL


----------



## Abi

Levemir is reputably less likely to cause weight gain than the other long acting insulins
Can you tell us whether your eating patterns deteriorated due to being able to give extra novorapid or did your control improve- persistently high levels 
can cause weight loss?


----------



## FM001

Never noticed any significant weight gain on lantus although it could depend upon how many units you inject a day.


----------

